# Advice on buying a new sound card



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a new sound card to replace my asus Xonar DX 7.1

Basically I know nothing about buying a great sound card but I do know one thing, I want one with a built in amp... I want the music hammering into my Sennheiser's.

Any advice on a card with a built in amp?

I've been looking into one so far but not sure if it has what Im asking.

Here's the Link


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 20, 2012)

What about a DGX 5.1. It has a built in amp.
http://www.asus.com/Multimedia/Audio_Cards/Xonar_DGX/


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

I like the price and I can get it locally.

I'd like some more suggestions before i make up my mind


----------



## KingPing (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you want something similar to the DX or something better?



If you want it to listen music don't buy the Recon 3D, sound quality is barely better than on board, it's a gaming sound card nothing else.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

KingPing said:


> Do you want something similar to the DX or something better?


My DX sounds good but it just dont have the ball's to crank out the music. Id like something better.


----------



## KingPing (Nov 20, 2012)

With headphone amp:

Asus XONAR DG (PCI)
Asus XONAR DGX

Not sure because i don't own them but my guess is that this 2 will deliver more power to the headphone but with slightly less quality.

High end with headphone amp:

Asus XONAR Essence ST
Asus XONAR Essence STX
Creative Titanium HD

Or you could buy an external headphone amp and keep the DX.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

KingPing said:


> With headphone amp:
> 
> Asus XONAR DG (PCI)
> Asus XONAR DGX
> ...


The Asus XONAR Essence ST has some great reviews and $138 dollars and a 2hr drive to pick it up


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

Asus XONAR Essence ST OR the Creative Titanium HD?

any input on the both?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't know that they had soundcards with built-in amps.  I am not sure I would trust any soundcard manufacture with hi-fi headphone sound.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been looking around and the ASUS XONAR Essence STX is the bomb from all the reviews.

Look at THIS video. Linus even explaines the features very well too.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 20, 2012)

You might try an e-Mu sound card. the 1212m seems to be the mid-range. The 1616 seems pretty damned heavy duty though. Might be worth a look at least. Only downside is that apparently Creative bought them out.

edit link: http://www.creative.com/emu/products/digitalaudiosystems/


----------



## Kalevalen (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm going to toss out the Claro Halo by HT Omega http://www.htomega.com/clarohalo.html


----------



## KingPing (Nov 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Asus XONAR Essence ST OR the Creative Titanium HD?
> 
> any input on the both?




I have the Titanium HD and i really like it, i listen with my Audio Technica ATH A700 with Foobar (with WASAPI plug in).

IMO which is better is a matter of personal taste, because both the STX and the Titanium HD are great sound cards.


----------



## KingPing (Nov 20, 2012)

Kalevalen said:


> I'm going to toss out the Claro Halo by HT Omega http://www.htomega.com/clarohalo.html




Another nice card, someone know of any review about the Claro 2?

You could go for an external DAC and AMP to have the best quality, but then we are talking about way higher prices.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 20, 2012)

what kind of Sennheiser headphones?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

PC 350's


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> PC 350's



Ah yes those are 150ohm. You might want a card with some sort of amplification - or buy an amp separately is a good idea. Probably cheaper than replacing an expensive sound card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> You might try an e-Mu sound card. the 1212m seems to be the mid-range. The 1616 seems pretty damned heavy duty though. Might be worth a look at least. Only downside is that apparently Creative bought them out.
> 
> edit link: http://www.creative.com/emu/products/digitalaudiosystems/


I cant even find a price on the 1616... Im thinking 6 bills or better.



Kalevalen said:


> I'm going to toss out the Claro Halo by HT Omega http://www.htomega.com/clarohalo.html


Thats a nice card and going to study up on it. I can grab it for $200 which isn't bad.



NinkobEi said:


> Ah yes those are 150ohm. You might want a card with some sort of amplification - or buy an amp separately is a good idea. Probably cheaper than replacing an expensive sound card.



What kind of amp we talking about? a home stero amp? Im not into having a huge amp sitting beside me. Do they sell PC (small) amps to hook into the current sound card?


----------



## Kalevalen (Nov 20, 2012)

KingPing said:


> Another nice card, someone know of any review about the Claro 2?
> 
> You could go for an external DAC and AMP to have the best quality, but then we are talking about way higher prices.



Speaking of DAC's you might like this V-LINK 192 + V-CANII by Musical Fidelity

http://www.musicalfidelity.com/products/vSeries/v-canii/


----------



## Kalevalen (Nov 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I cant even find a price on the 1616... Im thinking 6 bills or better.
> 
> 
> Thats a nice card and going to study up on it. I can grab it for $200 which isn't bad.
> ...


----------



## KingPing (Nov 20, 2012)

You shouldn't need an amp with the ST, Claro or the Titanium HD, since the ST and Claro support headphones up to 600ohm and the Titanium HD up to 330ohm.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 20, 2012)

If you are serious about driving professional headphones, then a regular "consumer" soundcard won't cut the mustard, unless it has a separate and decent analogue amp section - which can be quite costly to implement.

This card might be a gimmick, but it has the right visual features... earthed cage to reduce interference, large caps, quality connectors. I'm not specificially recommending this product, just look at the picture to get an idea (ESI Prodigy 7.1 ). ESI do some pretty good external soundcards too.






Review of another model http://www.ixbt.com/multimedia/esi-juli@-en.shtml, an older card, but still good, and available cheap on ebay.

Nonetheless, you would probably get better sound with a dedicated amp like this: http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/audio-zubehoer/kama-bay-amp-mini.html

++++++++

Otherwise go PRO, and get yourself something interesting. There are many products to choose from. Look for M-Audio, ESI, MOTU Microbook.  Here are 2 new things totally different from what you are currently thinking about... but who knows... might get you started:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/nov12/articles/prism-lyra-preview.htm
http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/mar12/articles/apogee-duet.htm

Here is a review of some: http://soundcards.almeros.com/
And here is just one vendors selection to browse
http://www.dolphinmusic.co.uk/category/computer-music/audio-interfaces/


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> PC 350's



why not buy a better headphone?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

KingPing said:


> You shouldn't need an amp with the ST, Claro or the Titanium HD, since the ST and Claro support headphones up to 600ohm and the Titanium HD up to 330ohm.


I miss read the sites stock. They don't have the ST so I'm thinking of going for the Xonar Essence STX... But I'm going to play the waiting game and see what sales come this weekend here in Canada. Retailers are trying to keep the Canadian moola here in our own country lol so they are having Canada's own version of Black Friday... It's going to be interesting


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> why not buy a better headphone?


These are great headphones and personally dont think I need anything better.

For gaming there has been no complaints especially the mic... ppl cant believe how clear it is and how it cancels out back ground noise. It was a xmas present from my wife and am supper happy with them, and heck she did a hell of a job picking them out


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 20, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> If you are serious about driving professional headphones, then a regular "consumer" soundcard won't cut the mustard, unless it has a separate and decent analogue amp section - which can be quite costly to implement.
> 
> This card might be a gimmick, but it has the right visual features... earthed cage to reduce interference, large caps, quality connectors. I'm not specificially recommending this product, just look at the picture to get an idea (ESI Prodigy 7.1 ). ESI do some pretty good external soundcards too.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

now I'm totally over whelmed 

Thanks for the links


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> What kind of amp we talking about? a home stero amp? Im not into having a huge amp sitting beside me. Do they sell PC (small) amps to hook into the current sound card?



Any amp would do. Something as cheap as http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001P9EQH8/?tag=tec06d-20
Or if you want to throw some money around you could consider a higher end amp.

Digital sound won't improve very much just by upgrading a sound card. When listening to music you'll be wanting to completely bypass the DAC anyway because that just muddles things up.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2012)

I've narrowed it down to these two and would like to order one of them within the hour.

What one guys?

Xonar Essence STX PCI-E Sound Card LINK

OR

ASUS Xonar Essence ST 7.1 Channel PCI Sound Card 24BIT Headphone AMP 124DB SNR LINK

OR

Creative Labs Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD PCIe Sound Card LINK


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 21, 2012)

Essence


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2012)

Added on more card to my above post.


----------



## KingPing (Nov 21, 2012)

The only difference between the ST and the STX is the bus, it's up to you if you prefer PCI or PCIe.

The Essence and the Titanium HD, are both great cards. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 21, 2012)

the Titanium HD doesn't really have a dedicated headphone amp and the output impedance is pretty high. 

regarding the Essence ST vs STX. the ST is supposed to have better clocks and it can work with the Asus Xonar H6.







there is an open box Essence ST on NCIX for $186. grab it.


----------



## awesomesauce (Nov 21, 2012)

+1 for The Essence ST or STX, really great and powerful


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the Titanium HD doesn't really have a dedicated headphone amp and the output impedance is pretty high.
> 
> regarding the Essence ST vs STX. the ST is supposed to have better clocks and it can work with the Asus Xonar H6.
> 
> ...


For $199 I can grab it new from Direct Canada... I've been stung on open boxes before so id rather spend a few more dollars and know it's all good.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 21, 2012)

if you want to return a product to NCIX you have to include everything. I order open boxes once in a while and haven't got one where it was damaged or missing anything. sometimes the corners or edges of the box are banged up but it's no big deal.


----------



## Ra97oR (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't recommend the Essence enough, great sound for the price. The analog out is very high quailty if you decided to upgrade to dedicated headphone amps too.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> the Titanium HD doesn't really have a dedicated headphone amp and the output impedance is pretty high.
> 
> regarding the Essence ST vs STX. the ST is supposed to have better clocks and it can work with the Asus Xonar H6.
> 
> ...



Well I ordered the Essence ST  I hope it's here on Friday.






*Thank you so much guy's for the help on the purchase of my new sound card.*


----------



## KingPing (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope you enjoy it!

Tells us how it sounds!, better than the DX i hope


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2012)

KingPing said:


> Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Tells us how it sounds!, better than the DX i hope



Thanks and Will do


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if I should get a sound card. 
I definitely wouldn't spend $200 on a sound card though. I mean, it's not like I could turn it up. 

And anyway if you want good sound, just hook it up to a $50 receiver and then you have excellent sound and surround sound too.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 22, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I wonder if I should get a sound card.
> I definitely wouldn't spend $200 on a sound card though. I mean, it's not like I could turn it up.
> 
> And anyway if you want good sound, just hook it up to a $50 receiver and then you have excellent sound and surround sound too.



turn what up?

receivers have a tuner, multi-channel power amplifier, pre-amp, dac, adc, headphone out, hdmi switching, equalizer, dsp, video processor, docks, internet connectivity, etc. they are value boxes and have to cut corners. the headphone out doesn't have a lot of driving power.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I wonder if I should get a sound card.
> I definitely wouldn't spend $200 on a sound card though. I mean, it's not like I could turn it up.
> 
> And anyway if you want good sound, just hook it up to a $50 receiver and then you have excellent sound and surround sound too.


Chomp on some Psilocybe cubensis and tell me why not TO SPEND 2 BILLS just to hear what normally cant be heard at a hammering Db!! hahahahahah

read my 1st post bro and you'll figure it out!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2012)

Be posting some short reviews on this card over the DX one.

Thanks for following and the recommendations  guy's


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not saying to buy one but i own the creative HD card and it was worth every penny, I think you will be happy with what ever choise you make.

I have it hooked up to my home amp and am using my old kef coda 3 speakers and the sound is realy nice.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2012)

animal007uk said:


> I'm not saying to buy one but i own the creative HD card and it was worth every penny, I think you will be happy with what ever choise you make.
> 
> I have it hooked up to my home amp and am using my old kef coda 3 speakers and the sound is realy nice.


Good deal man!


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 22, 2012)

Hmmm? 

Wat vid to watch?


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 30, 2012)

KingPing said:


> Hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Tells us how it sounds!, better than the DX i hope


Well to start off, I ordered the wrong card! I ordered the Asus Essence ST and its a PCI card!  I thought..... Well never-mind lol 

I thought my board had the slot but no go. 
All it has is PCI-E slots. So after being on the road all week and having the wife ring me saying my package arrived on Monday I was so looking forward to hooking it up today.
Well like I said WRONG card hahah.

So after getting a RMA from from the other online retailer,
I drove to Winnipeg. A 2hr drive to Memory express and got the LAST Asus Xonar Essence STX and all I must say is *FUCK!* Pardon my french but really?! I never knew a headset could sound so damn good! In all honesty I know these Sennheiser's PC 350's are rated @ 150 Ohms and if I set the HP advanced setting to the middle setting of +12dB for 64-300 ohms this headset sounds absolutely beautiful... I've been listening to some tunes tonight I normally listen to and I've been hearing sounds I never heard before! If I set the HP advanced setting to Extra high gain +18dB for 300-600 ohms and if I crank up the sound I'll go bloody deaf lol... Honestly vibrates the hell out of my ear drums. Im thinking Im going to need to mod these cans to let them breathe proper 

Any ways a pic of the new sound card... the 1st shot is the PCI ST model and the darker ones is the STX in the rig atm...

I love this card but I wish it came with one extra adapter... the 3.5mm-to-6.3mm adapter..
One for the headset and the 2nd for the mic 

On well Im sure future shop or the Source have the plug im looking for


----------



## KingPing (Nov 30, 2012)

Glad to know you like it

I experienced the same when i switched my old X-fi Titanium for a Titanium HD.


----------

